# rechtssichere Auskunft von zuständiger Behörde einholen (fangfertiges Gerät - NRW)



## Gone Fishing (22. Mai 2016)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo,

wie unter 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4524936#post4524936 
schon beschrieben, möchte ab und zu Werfen (Casting mit der Fliegenrute) praktizieren.
Angeln möchte ich nicht.

Im Landesfischereigesetz NRW findet sich 
§ 49 "Mitführen von Fischereigerät" folgender Satz:

"Niemand darf an oder auf Gewässern, in denen er nicht zum Fischfang berechtigt ist, Fischereigeräte *fangfertig* mitführen."
*"Fangfertig" *wird hier nicht näher definiert.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes_text?anw_nr=2&gld_nr=7&ugl_nr=793&bes_id=3852&aufgehoben=N&menu=1&sg=0#det220915[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
Im oben verlinkten Thread wurde schon ein zielführender Link gepostet, der allerdings ein anderes Bundesland betrifft:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4525143&postcount=46

http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/Fangfertig.pdf

Könnte mir jemand einen Ansprechpartner und Adresse der in NRW zuständigen Behörde nennen, von der ich eine rechtssichere Auskunft erhalten kann, was in NRW unter "fangfertig" verstanden wird?
[FONT=&quot]Denkbar wäre [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]für mich [/FONT][/FONT]die Obere oder die Untere Fischereibehörde.[/FONT]

Danke und HL

 [/FONT]


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: rechtssichere Auskunft von zuständiger Behörde einholen (fangfertiges Gerät - NRW*

Hier suchst Du Dir, den für Dich passenden, Ansprechpartner für Deinen Wohn-oder Angelort aus und erläuterst ihm züchtig und gesittet Dein, für ihn sicher ungewöhnliches, Anliegen.
Ick bin jespannt, wat der oder die Dir so verklickert.

http://www.brd.nrw.de/umweltschutz/landschafts_naturschutz_fischerei/pdf/A_UFB_Stand_April_09.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: rechtssichere Auskunft von zuständiger Behörde einholen (fangfertiges Gerät - NRW*

grins - und berichte uns bitte über das Ergebnis............


----------



## Gone Fishing (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: rechtssichere Auskunft von zuständiger Behörde einholen (fangfertiges Gerät - NRW*

Ich werde in den kommenden Wochen mal etwas formulieren. 

Auch fürs Angeln an sich wäre eine Auskunft hilfreich, was das fangfertige Gerät betrifft. 
Muss man beispielsweise eine Rute komplett demontieren, bevor man von einer auf eine andere Rute wechselt, oder reicht es aus, wenn man bei einer Rute nur den Haken entfernt, bevor man auf die andere Rute wechselt.

Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die Untere oder die Obere Fischereibehörde für das Landesfischereigesetz zuständig ist.


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: rechtssichere Auskunft von zuständiger Behörde einholen (fangfertiges Gerät - NRW*

Och Mööönsch..........|rolleyes

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316054



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die Untere oder die Obere Fischereibehörde für das Landesfischereigesetz zuständig ist.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKj-6yKSnLE

Untere Fischereibehörde für Deinen Landkreis !!!

#h


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: rechtssichere Auskunft von zuständiger Behörde einholen (fangfertiges Gerät - NRW*

Was fürn Aufriss um sich die paar Kröten für eine Tageskarte zu sparen?
Oder haben wir keinen Angelschein?
Casting findet doch offiziell auf der Wiese statt, oder bin ich da falsch informiert?

Jürgen


----------



## oberfranke (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: rechtssichere Auskunft von zuständiger Behörde einholen (fangfertiges Gerät - NRW*

Geh aufn ALDI Parkplatz.  NORMA undLIDL und REWE gehen auch, eon Fußballplatz wäre auch geeignet. 
Was soll den der "Sch"""" " mit ner Rute ohne Haken. evtl ein Wollfaden als "Fliege" vorne dran im Wasser rumhauen und Angeln für Waldorfschüler spielen. 
Dann wohl noch rumjammern wennst ne Runde baden darfst.
Völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## ronram (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: rechtssichere Auskunft von zuständiger Behörde einholen (fangfertiges Gerät - NRW*

Da würde ich erst einmal bei der unteren Fischereibehörde nachfragen, die als zuständige Behörde ggf. ein Bußgeld verhängt.

Nicht wegen eines Verstoßes gegen § 49 LFischG. Denn dazu gibt es keine Bußgeldvorschrift.
Auch kann es keine Fischwilderei sein. Dazu gibt es ein interessantes Urteil vom OLG Frankfurt.

Aber es könnte durchaus sein, dass du im Falle einer Kontrolle durch die Polizei, Ordnungsbehörde oder einen nach § 54 LFischG amtlich verpflichteten Fischereiaufseher in die Situation kommst, dass man sowohl den Fischereischein, als auch den Fischereierlaubnisschein sehen möchte.
Ob berechtigt oder nicht sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt.

Jedenfalls dürfte das der erste (vielleicht auch der einzige) Angriffpunkt sein, dem du dich ausgesetzt siehst und dann eben in die Situation kommst, dass die zuständige Bußgelbehörde, also die UFB dir Ärger bereitet, weil du ordnungswidrig keinen Fischereierlaubnisschein dabei hattest und ihn auch nicht zur Prüfung ausgehändigt hast.

Also am besten erst einmal da nachfragen...
Ob man der Meinung ist, dass denn dein Vorhaben das Vorhandensein eines FIschereierlaubnisscheins erfordert.
Oder machen und es dann von richterlicher seite klären lassen...aber ob man den Aufwand in Kauf nehmen soll für...naja, wofür eigentlich |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

es wäre auch durchaus denkbar, dass die zur Hilfe gerufene Polizei oder Ordnungsbehörde dir an Ort und Stelle einen Platzverweis erteilt, weil man befürchtet, dass du doch noch eine strafbare Fischwilderei begehst...man weiß ja nicht, ob nicht in der Jackentasche doch noch ein beköderter Haken steckt


Ich persönlich bezweifle aber ganz stark, dass dir die örtlich (und sachlich) zuständige Behörde eine konkrete (für dich positive) Auskunft geben wird, auf die sie nachher selbst festgenagelt wird, wenn der Fischereiberechtigte sich in seinen Rechten verletzt sieht und dagegen vorgeht. 
Das riecht für die UFB nach Stress und Stress mag niemand.


----------



## ronram (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: rechtssichere Auskunft von zuständiger Behörde einholen (fangfertiges Gerät - NRW*

Und bezüglich der beköderten "Reserveangel" sehe ich in NRW kein Problem. 
Zu behaupten der § 49 LFischG verbietet die Reserveangel, halte ich für eine übertriebene strenge Auslegung, die  meiner Meinung nach alleine schon durch den Wortlaut des § 49 nicht zutreffen kann.
Der § 49 bezieht sich explizit auf das Mitführen von (...) an Gewässern, an denen man nicht zum Fischfang berechtigt ist.
Jetzt ist allerdings der Angler mit Erlaubnisschein Inhaber eines Fischereirechts. Damit kann er nicht unter "nicht berechtigt" laufen.

Was sollte es denn sein?
Fischwilderei? Neee....da sind schon viel schlimmere Dinge keine Fischwilderei (Frankfurter Urteil...)
Ordnungswidrigkeit?  Nein, findet sich nichts im LFischG und auch nichts in der LFischVO.

Solange ich nur die erlaubte Anzahl an Angeln ins Wasser halte ist alles fein. 
Benutze ich mehr Angeln als erlaubt, fische ich unter der Verletzung fremden Fischereirechts....die im Gras liegende Reserverute fischt aber nicht.


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: rechtssichere Auskunft von zuständiger Behörde einholen (fangfertiges Gerät - NRW*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Casting findet doch offiziell auf der Wiese statt, oder bin ich da falsch informiert?



So schaut´s auch beim Fliegenfischen aus. Auf der Wiese. Es geht ausschließlich um Weite oder Zielgenauigkeit. Ich musste gestern schon schmunzeln. Angeln mit Wollfaden im Wasser nur um Würfe zu üben.....  Da soll doch der TE lieber nen Schonhaken verwenden, dann passiert auch den Fischen nix.


----------



## ronram (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: rechtssichere Auskunft von zuständiger Behörde einholen (fangfertiges Gerät - NRW*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> So schaut´s auch beim Fliegenfischen aus. Auf der Wiese. Es geht ausschließlich um Weite oder Zielgenauigkeit. Ich musste gestern schon schmunzeln. Angeln mit Wollfaden im Wasser nur um Würfe zu üben.....  Da soll doch der TE lieber nen Schonhaken verwenden, dann passiert auch den Fischen nix.


Da sprichst du einen durchaus interessanten Punkt an.
Mal angenommen, dass Sachen, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegen, beschädigt werden, kann es ungemütlich werden (beginnt mit "F" und endet auf "ischwilderei" ...)


----------



## Sharpo (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: rechtssichere Auskunft von zuständiger Behörde einholen (fangfertiges Gerät - NRW*

Ich zweifel gerade die ernsthaftigkeit der Frage an.

Wann kann mann mit einer Angel Fische fangen (fangfertige Angel)?
Antwort: 
a) Wenn die Angel zerlegt ist.
b) Wenn die Angel zusammengebaut ( Rolle montiert, Schnur durch die Ringe) ist aber kein Haken mit Köder dran
c) Wenn die Angel zusammengebaut ist und einen oder mehrere Haken montiert sind.
d) Wenn die Angel zerlegt ist aber mit Haken und Köder bestückt ist

Anmerkung: Grundeln beissen manchmal auch auf nen blanken Haken...

Viel Spass, es können mehrere Antworten richtig sein

|supergri

Oh mannnn


----------



## Sharpo (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: rechtssichere Auskunft von zuständiger Behörde einholen (fangfertiges Gerät - NRW*



ronram schrieb:


> Da sprichst du einen durchaus interessanten Punkt an.
> Mal angenommen, dass Sachen, die dem Fischereirecht unterliegen, beschädigt werden, kann es ungemütlich werden (beginnt mit "F" und endet auf "ischwilderei" ...)



Wenn ich auf der grünen Wiese Casting betreibe und das Blei einen Zuschauer trifft, die Schnur reisst und dann weiter durch eine Windschutzscheibe eines Pkw fliegt..und dieser Fahrer dann Fussgänger umfährt...dann wirds auch ziemlich böse.

Sorry für den Sarkasmus...

ich halte aber gerade ein Schreiben in der Hand das besagt Dienst- PKW mus jährlich zur UVV muss.

Und dann die Frage was eine fangfertige Angel ist...

ich kann nicht mehr, dieses Land macht mich irre.

Und noch ein Hinweis zum Wollfaden....
In manchen Bundesländern kann man Hornhechte mit einem Wollfaden fangen.


----------



## ronram (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: rechtssichere Auskunft von zuständiger Behörde einholen (fangfertiges Gerät - NRW*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf der grünen Wiese Casting betreibe und das Blei einen Zuschauer trifft, die Schnur reisst und dann weiter durch eine Windschutzscheibe eines Pkw fliegt..und dieser Fahrer dann Fussgänger umfährt...dann wirds auch ziemlich böse.


Dafür gibt es Versicherungen.

Edit:  Sarkasmus, klar, hätte ich erkennen können :-D.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: rechtssichere Auskunft von zuständiger Behörde einholen (fangfertiges Gerät - NRW*



ronram schrieb:


> Da würde ich erst einmal bei der unteren Fischereibehörde nachfragen, die als zuständige Behörde ggf. ein Bußgeld verhängt.
> 
> Nicht wegen eines Verstoßes gegen § 49 LFischG. Denn dazu gibt es keine Bußgeldvorschrift.
> Auch kann es keine Fischwilderei sein. Dazu gibt es ein interessantes Urteil vom OLG Frankfurt.
> ...



Nachfragen? Name Datum Uhrzeit aufschreiben, m besten die Antwort schriftl. geben lassen. Der Beamte o. Angestellte wird es sonst im Fall der Fälle diese evtl. getätigte Aussage widerrufen.
|supergri

Und auch dies Schützt nicht vor Strafe. Person war evt. nicht Befugt datzu eine Aussage zu machen etc. War nen dummer Praktikant etc...   lol
Entscheidend ist was der Richter sagt.


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: rechtssichere Auskunft von zuständiger Behörde einholen (fangfertiges Gerät - NRW*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und noch ein Hinweis zum Wollfaden....
> In manchen Bundesländern kann man Hornhechte mit einem Wollfaden fangen.



Ohne Haken natürlich...


----------



## AndiHam (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: rechtssichere Auskunft von zuständiger Behörde einholen (fangfertiges Gerät - NRW*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf der grünen Wiese Casting betreibe und das Blei einen Zuschauer trifft, die Schnur reisst und dann weiter durch eine Windschutzscheibe eines Pkw fliegt..und dieser Fahrer dann Fussgänger umfährt...dann wirds auch ziemlich böse.
> 
> Sorry für den Sarkasmus...
> 
> ...



Ist übrigens gerade die Zeit in diesen Bundesländern Hornhechte zu fangen 

 Für ein "Casting" mit einer Fliegenrute braucht man höchstens eine Büroklammer, aber kein Blei :vik:


----------

